# OT: Printer opinions



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so I need a new printer/scanner/copier. Does anybody know of a good brand and model? Whats the best? Worst? I'll need something in the middle price range, nothing to cheap or expensive.

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have an HP at our business and we love it. Never had an issue with it.

I have a Dell at home and it is a piece of ....!!!! I will never own one of them again


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Last computer was a Dell, we had to replace the hard drive 4 times in three months after we got it. Funny thing is it stopped working after the 30 day money back guaranty.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

amazing how that happens = LOL!

I am going to be buying a new laptop here in a couple months and everyone keeps saying to get a Dell - NO WAY - not doing that again!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I've been waiting to recommend my new printer...I  it. It's an Epson Stylus Photo RX595. It does everything, well, no fax, but I can scan to the computer and send stuff that way. And it's very easy to work. It prints really good photos. I wanted to copy some pictures I had and they came out great! It prints directly from my SD card (?) thingy, not from hubby's though. But, I can get those through the computer. The thing I like about is it's easy to work. :ROFL: I said that already didn't I.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

watch out Epson maybe a good printer and you get a lot for what you pay for BUT (always a but) their ink costs a fortune!!!!!!!! 

Price out ink as well when looking for printers.

HP or Epson would be my choice --- HP has cheeper ink (that said I have an Epson, learned the hard way that a cheeper printer does not mean cheeper upkeep)


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have a HP PSC 1610 All-In-One printer. In copies, scans, and prints. It works great for us. Will do everything we need it to do. It has a memory hard slot that will read numerous memory cards and jump drives.
I don't know how long we have had it so it is proboly out of date a little but still works with our newer computers and memory cards.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Our old printer/scanner/copier is an HP PSC500 and I really like it, but its outdated and won't work on any of our new computers. I think I'll look into HP then. Does anybody know is there an HP printer that will do all that and print photos?
Di, can yours copy like full size pages? I'll need it for copying school stuff too.

Allison,
If you are looking for a new laptop, I'd get an Apple. We just got an Apple desktop and I LOVE IT. It is so much better than PC, Leopard takes a little bit to get used to but it is very easy to use and very fast. If you don't like Macs, Acer is a really good brand of PC. Acer is the knock off brand of Sony. My dad has an Acer laptop(and I use it for school) it was originally like $2000 but he got it for $650 when they were switching the computers to Vista. Acer does have other cheaper laptops that are still nice.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too am looking to get an all in one...and the ink price is an issue...right now I have an Epson Stylus Photo 820 and get my ink thru printpal at 15$ for both color and black cartridges...my scanner don't work with this new puter so I scan what I want with the old puter and email them to myself to print...Epson does seem to be a very good product though and I agree that DELL sux! I "financed" a pc for my sister a few years ago and had all the rebate forms sent out well before the deadline to get like $100 back on the AIO and $150 on the pc...they conveniently didn't receive them...really got me mad too! Besides that their ink prices are outrageous!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The salesman told me that because Epson uses several seperate ink cartridges, that you only have to replace the color thats empty, but I haven't run out of ink yet, so we'll see if it ends up being more expensive. 

The first HP printer I got ran out of ink really fast (or I just got some bad cartridges), I finally got the ink to refill the cartridge, and that worked out pretty well. Kind of messy though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an HP Photo Smart something something. And it does it ALL. Photos, Scan, Copies, Faxing and regular printing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you only replace the ones that run out BUT if you run out of one color it stops printing all together until you purchase that one color. Can be rather frustrating!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sta away from dells at all cost.Get an HP!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

How many of you have laser printers? Our printer printer is a laser and I really like it over the ink printers(our old HP is an ink printer)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

all1965 said:


> We have a HP PSC 1610 All-In-One printer. In copies, scans, and prints. It works great for us. Will do everything we need it to do. It has a memory hard slot that will read numerous memory cards and jump drives.
> I don't know how long we have had it so it is proboly out of date a little but still works with our newer computers and memory cards.


 I have the same one and it is WONDERFUL.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

all1965 said:


> We have a HP PSC 1610 All-In-One printer. In copies, scans, and prints. It works great for us. Will do everything we need it to do. It has a memory hard slot that will read numerous memory cards and jump drives.
> I don't know how long we have had it so it is proboly out of date a little but still works with our newer computers and memory cards.


 I have the same one and it is WONDERFUL.

I had a Epson once and it was in the "shop" under warranty more then at my house. They finally just gave me my $ back,a and I bought the HP.


----------

